# Raw Unripe Almonds



## larry_stewart (May 4, 2008)

I was in the local health/ gourmet market here. Im the kinda person who likes trying things from other countries, cultures cuisines that ive never heard of before to expand  culinary experiences.  Anyway, I came across Raw, unripe almonds ( straight of the tree).  I had to buy some, and now i have about 20 of them and im not quite sure what to do with them.  Just curious if anyone has some ideas.  

Anyone have any ideas ??

larry


----------



## larry_stewart (May 5, 2008)

Well, just incase anyone is interested, It turns out that raw, unripe almonds seem to be eaten in Turkey.  Just pop the whole thing in your mouth.  Sometimes eaten with a little salt.  They kinda taste very similar to an unripe peach ( really unripe peach).  They have the fuzzy outside and unripe, crunchy tangy inside.  Cant say I loved it, or even liked it, but im glad i gave it a try.

larry


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the results of your experiment, Larry.  I wondered if they had to be processed in some eay before eating.  I guess not.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 5, 2008)

I read somewhere that occasionally, if they are extremely tangy, they can be boiled with salt.  But, to be honest, I cant see many ways to imrpove it.  Looks more like the kinda thing that people who harvest them kinda dealt with while they were out picking them, then an actual treat,  but thats my opinion.

Green Almonds Product Information

larry


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

so are you aware of any particular health benefits of eating them when they are unripe?  

I know raw, ripe almonds are touted as a cancer deterrent, but I've never heard about the unripe ones.  Unripe peaches are nasty, while perfectly ripe ones are among the world's most wonderful treats.....  why would I want to eat unripe almonds?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> so are you aware of any particular health benefits of eating them when they are unripe?
> 
> I know raw, ripe almonds are touted as a cancer deterrent, but I've never heard about the unripe ones...



That was back in the '70s, and was debunked: Disease, Condition, & Injury Fact Sheets | NYU Langone Medical Center


----------



## larry_stewart (May 5, 2008)

For me it was more of a curiosity then anything else.  Being a vegetarian, I like trying new fruits and veggies, especially things that might be unique to different areas of the world ( since i dont travel much).  So, Im always looking for that new ingredient or taste.  Sometimes I find something good, and other times I dont.  But the only way to know is to try.  

larry


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> For me it was more of a curiosity then anything else. Being a vegetarian, I like trying new fruits and veggies, especially things that might be unique to different areas of the world ( since i dont travel much). So, Im always looking for that new ingredient or taste. Sometimes I find something good, and other times I dont. But the only way to know is to try.
> 
> larry


 
True, that!


----------

